#  ,  ,   >  ROLSON

## rw4ln

.     ( ).     REFLEX.
      .   .
.

----------


## serge22

Rolsen,   ( ""   ).
( - RONSON !)   :Wink:

----------


## serge22

.
  ,   ...

----------


## RK9AMX

-   RC-7,     .   RC-7

----------


## serge22

,   (  TDA9381PS/N2/3/ )     .   . ,  ,  ,  . ,    .  Rolsen  40, Reflex-, , . 
---
   -   ,    .     .   10*  11*     Rolsen

----------


## rw4ln

K 10N-C5,    .   .     MUTE         " "   " ".

----------


## serge22

> ...    MUTE         " "  " ".


, ,   ""    :Razz: 
   !   :Super:

----------


## rw4ln

> http://awe-china.en.alibaba.com/prod...ROLSEN_TV.html
> 
>         1000 
>       ?


     .     .      .    .   .       .   !     . :Super: 
   ! :!:

----------

